# my collection, old and new



## spencoh (Sep 1, 2006)

ok so heres my collection around april (ignore the time stamps my camera wont let me change it)
























and here it is nowwww


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 1, 2006)

you got a pretty awesome collection there!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 1, 2006)

Yea go-on gurly.. nice collection


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Sep 1, 2006)

you know i think its freakin cute that you use those little pencil boxes to keep your sponges !! so innovative haha .. i love that idea. if you dont mind imma steal that idea from you and do the same.. man i have so many of those from elementary i never knew what to do with them  

by the way your collection is great. wish i had enough makeup to put into a collection haha


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 2, 2006)

woohoooo! i love sponge tipped applicators. glad to see you use them too!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 3, 2006)

Ow ow!


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 5, 2006)

great collection


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

Very impressive collection


----------

